# Taurus Tracker



## albaraptor (Oct 1, 2010)

I just got a Taurus Tracker in 44 mag with 4 inch barrel.I wanna try to take a deer with it .I should be close enough as last year I shot 4 different deer within 20 yards or less.My question is what is the best hunting load coming out of this barrel?


----------



## sdj2010 (Oct 1, 2010)

Never shot these out of a 4" but have on a 6" with good groups out to 45-50 yards, Winchester 210 Grain Silvertip Hollowpoints.


----------



## JWarren (Oct 1, 2010)

Any of the normal .44mag loads will work well in this gun out to 75 yards. There have been many game animals that met their demise with a bullet from a short barreled singe action revolver in .44mag or .45lc.


----------



## 95g atl (Nov 28, 2010)

I have the same gun and was hitting a sheet of paper (8 1/2 X11") at 100 yards.  4" barrel impressed me for being fairly accurate.


----------



## Swamp Man (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a Taurus Tracker in 44 magnum.  Shoots very good, but you will find you need to get a Hogue monogrip to replace those awful "Ribber" grips.  I shoot Winchester 240 grain jacketed softpoints.  Practice with 44 Special loads some.  That small frame Tracker is a hand full with magnum loads!


----------



## kweidner (Mar 1, 2011)

elmer keith.....nuf said.  4 inches no worries.


----------

